# Was heißt terminieren bei Schleifen?



## Lestas89 (12. Mrz 2016)

Ich sitze gerade vor einer Aufgabe. Die Aufgabenstellung lautet:
"Terminieren folgende Schleifen garantiert?"

Was genau heißt terminieren in diesem Zusammenhang?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## InfectedBytes (12. Mrz 2016)

ob die schleife beendet wird oder eben nicht


```
//terminiert nie
while(true) {

}

//terminiert immer nach endlich vielen schritten:
int i = 0;
while(i<10) {
i++;
}

//etc.
```


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Mrz 2016)

du wirst wahrscheinlich einen Beweis erbringen müssen.

eine Schleife terminiert heißt, eine Abbruchbedingung wird immer erreicht werden

<-> Vorsicht, keine genaue Definition. Ein paar Beispiele wären mal cool.


----------



## Lestas89 (12. Mrz 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !  Wenn ich mit der Aufgabe nicht klarkomme werde ich sie posten


----------

